# Raider to Ravager



## Caliban (Nov 27, 2010)

have been looking at the DE codex and particularly the similarity of these models. it seem crazy you should spens £10+ for exactly the same thing plus 2 extra weapons. so how easy is it to convert? could you not just put 2 more blokes standing there holding dark lances?


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

GW may not like you for doing that but your friends might allow you to.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

You can't fire heavy weapons from vehicles that are moving. So no, 2 dudes 'holding' lances won't do, unless they lances are suitably mounted on the Ravager in a non-ghettorigged looking way.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

no, you cant fire heavy weapons as troops inside a transport from vehicles that are moving.

if its a 'ravager' some people would not have a problem with 2 DE bodies with dark lances being modeled onto a raider to represent it.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

I'll be honest- it is like charging £10 for the leman russ sponsons...

your best bet - buy the raider kit and then go to one of the bitz websites and pick up the 2 sponsons and dark lances for £6...

There we go - I just saved you £4!


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

its more like 2 if you buy the gunners too


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> its more like 2 if you buy the gunners too


I was asuming that he would convert gunners from the crew already in the kit.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

That's an interesting theory Maidel - however, I have yet to see in the last 3 months these parts in stock at either Bitsandkits or any other such site. So seeing as this is a no-brainer bits purchase for any DE player, I don't see how the market can be fed and these bits sites selling all the _other_ bits in the kit and turning a profit...

Same deal with blasters/shredders in the Kabalite warriors kit.

That's what we get when GW turn the greed lever to overdrive.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> That's an interesting theory Maidel - however, I have yet to see in the last 3 months these parts in stock at either Bitsandkits or any other such site. So seeing as this is a no-brainer bits purchase for any DE player, I don't see how the market can be fed and these bits sites selling all the _other_ bits in the kit and turning a profit...
> 
> Same deal with blasters/shredders in the Kabalite warriors kit.
> 
> That's what we get when GW turn the greed lever to overdrive.


Oh dont get me wrong - Im not saying they will often be in stock - merely that it was a way of doing it.

However it was also a subtle hint that actually the price differnce is very very small and thus you are better of just buying the god damn kit from GW (or a sub-stockist) and just accepting thats the price.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Post and packaging will probably be about 3 pounds depending on where you get it so congrats you just saved -1 pound.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

aboytervigon said:


> Post and packaging will probably be about 3 pounds depending on where you get it so congrats you just saved -1 pound.


well thats debatable.

if you buy them all together its 3 pounds saved.

to be honest though its saving me 10 dollars before SnH PER chassis. So: that would be almost 30 dollars, aslong as the SnH for the bits was at most like 15 dollars, id save money and be very happy with saving that 15 dollars.

Still: the ravager is 'over priced to all hell' for a 115 point unit in general...


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> Still: the ravager is 'over priced to all hell' for a 115 point unit in general...


Oh come on - for the same (monetary) price as a ravager you get 2 sentinels.

2 sentinels start at 70 points.

That ravager is looking mightly fine value for money!


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

yes, but do you NEED to field 6 sentinels to be competitive? whereas for DE you NEED 3 Ravagers more or less in order to be competitive.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Please, if I used DE I would just field 3 talos's. The raiders are enough anti tank.


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

In the grand scheme of things £10 isn't that much more to pay, you might as well just bite the bullet. The Ravager kit does actually come with more compnents than you get in the Raider kit (157 in the Ravager kit compared to 103 in the Raider kit) which is partially why it's more expensive than a Raider.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> yes, but do you NEED to field 6 sentinels to be competitive? whereas for DE you NEED 3 Ravagers more or less in order to be competitive.


Well Ive made my feelings clear on 'requirements' in armies and how I frankly dont care for them.

But thats beside the point - 'requirement' or not- they are WAY away from being the most expensive cash-for-points units in the game.


----------

